# soft breast in early preganancy



## Aphrodite31 (Nov 27, 2007)

h there
I would be grateful for some opinion re soft breast in the early pregnancy. I'm a bit concerned as I have been pregnant before (3times)  and always had very tender and hard breasts from ovulation onwards. 2 of my pregnancies despite hard breasts and strong nausea finished in a miscarriage, wonderng if this pregnancy is doing well even though there are no symptoms apart from a positive home test. I'm 5w4d now. Also wondering if the fact that I have very little milk in my breast - remainder after breastfeeding my 13 mth old has got anything to do with it.  I stopped breastfeeding 6mths ago but occasionally give my baby breast to suck for comfort at night , which is enough to stimulate production - but its a few drops , no more.
Realise its a complex issue but I would appreciate an honest opinion.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
hormones are very complex, and the feeding you are occasionally doing could be connected. However, each pregnancy is different, and not everyone has hard breasts in early pregnancy, so it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Aphrodite31 (Nov 27, 2007)

emilycaitlin, thanks a lot for you quick reply and advice


----------

